# 24-70 f2.8L II or.....



## lastcoyote (Mar 28, 2013)

ok just wondering what peoples thoughts are on this...
take a look at my sig for my current lenses. notice the widest lens i have is my 50mm. I need to rectify this.
now what would you do in my position:

A) 24-70 f2.8L II
B) 35 f1.4L + 24-105 f4L IS

note I can get either option for essentially the same money.
oh yeah.. will be used mainly on my 5D MKIII.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2013)

In your position, I'd get the one I need. 

Only you know which, you did not give anyone a hint as to what it is that you currently photograph, or problems you are having.


----------



## lastcoyote (Mar 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> In your position, I'd get the one I need.
> 
> Only you know which, you did not give anyone a hint as to what it is that you currently photograph, or problems you are having.



i photograph everything.
i want to be able to have this range covered. i don't want to be pinned down to a specific use but rather to be used for a broad range of applications.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 28, 2013)

Option C:

used 24-70 f/2.8L (here's one for 1050: http://www.dgrin.com/showthread.php?t=233131)
+ 35 f1.4L

You may be able to get the 24-105 new cheaper than a grand (though taxes may be an issue depending on your location), but not significantly cheaper.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

Or Sigma 35mm 1.4 + Tamron 24-70 VC? If it was my money, I'd buy that combo.


----------



## lastcoyote (Mar 28, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Or Sigma 35mm 1.4 + Tamron 24-70 VC? If it was my money, I'd buy that combo.



Something else to know about me is that if I went my option A, I'd most likely further down the line get a 35 prime. Sigma or current Canon or MKII (if one is out when this happens).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > In your position, I'd get the one I need.
> ...


If you have 50mm as your widest lens, you are missing out on a huge range of focal lengths.

I'd get the 24-70L MK II. I have the 35L and 24-105L, but am going o try the 24-70 to see if I can get by in low light. It might be difficult.

I won't sell my existing lenses until I can see how I do with f/2.8 and extreme low light. I will be at ISO 12800 and maybe higher.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 28, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> ok just wondering what peoples thoughts are on this...
> take a look at my sig for my current lenses. notice the widest lens i have is my 50mm. I need to rectify this.
> now what would you do in my position:
> 
> ...



24-70L II hands down. In fact, for me, it wouldn't even be close. The zoom is sharper than the 24L II, 35L, and 50L at f/2.8. If you don't need wider than 2.8, oh my gosh this lens is awesome.


----------



## lastcoyote (Mar 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> lastcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



thats more the sort of reply i was after 
yep as I said in my opening post the whole point of my purchasing one of these options is the very fact that my widest lens is 50mm and this needs rectifying.

i have to say i am really leaning towards the 24-70 II considering the mostly positive reviews it's had.


----------



## dexstrose (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been reading a lot about the canon 24-70 ii, some reviewers say that it's close to primes in that focal range in sharpness. 

I have the 24-105 and think its a little soft for my taste. I want a faster lens cause I shoot in low light often. Having that option of 2.8 can make a diffrence for me since I shoot around 70mm and under.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 28, 2013)

I can speak from experience that it is sharper than the 24L II, 35L, and 50L at f/2.8 and narrower. Of course, you can also consult the charts. I sold my 35L and 50L when I got the zoom because I don't use those focal lengths wider.


----------



## robbymack (Mar 28, 2013)

Since money doesn't seem to be an issue here go ahead and get the 24-70ii. If it was my money I'd be hard pressed though to ignore the value of the tamron 24-70 vc and a siggy 35 for the same price as the canon.


----------



## lastcoyote (Mar 28, 2013)

robbymack said:


> Since money doesn't seem to be an issue here go ahead and get the 24-70ii. If it was my money I'd be hard pressed though to ignore the value of the tamron 24-70 vc and a siggy 35 for the same price as the canon.



For sure those two are great value.
I know some will groan when I say this but for now I'd like to keep to the 'all Canon' theme.
I'll maybe stray from that path at some point down the line though. Most likely starting with a siggy 35 next year sometime.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 29, 2013)

24-70 f2.8 II of course


----------



## gary samples (Mar 29, 2013)

24-70L II just rented it wonderful Len


----------



## iso79 (Mar 29, 2013)

24-70L II. Sell the lenses that you don't use to help pay for 8)


----------



## pwp (Mar 29, 2013)

It only took one hour into a 48 hour test drive (courtesy CPS) of the new 24-70 f/2.8II and I was 110% convinced. This is an extraordinary lens. It's a game changer.

After five original 24-70 f/2.8 lenses which were all shockers, this lens is in another galaxy altogether. I thought my old 24-105 would be a keeper, only for the extra reach which is handy for some event work plus I wouldn't get much $$ for it anyway. But it's been unused since the 24-70 f/2.8II landed so I'll probably sell it.

My 24 f/1.4II will be up for sale soon...it's just not necessary any more. My Sigma 50 f/1.4 is gone...unnecessary too. I'll only be using my 16-35 f/2.8II up to 24mm. Am I getting through? The new lens is awesome.

If the budget is there, without question get the new 24-70. As a bonus it will future proof your system to some extent. If you update in a couple of years to the inevitable 40-50+ mp bodies, you'll be glad to own a lens that the new monster sensors won't punish.

-PW


----------



## Eli (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got my 24-70 ii and it is AMAZING, sold my 24 ii.
Such an amazing lens it is!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2013)

dexstrose said:


> I have been reading a lot about the canon 24-70 ii, some reviewers say that it's close to primes in that focal range in sharpness.
> 
> I have the 24-105 and think its a little soft for my taste. I want a faster lens cause I shoot in low light often. Having that option of 2.8 can make a diffrence for me since I shoot around 70mm and under.


My local camera store called today. He ordered it two days ago, and it showed up today. I should have it Monday, since its being Fedexed to me.

I hope to try it out then. I've been waiting and watching reviews before I bought it, I was unimpressed with the five original 24-70mm L's I owned.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 29, 2013)

Buy the new walk-around lens. 
Disregard the lack of IS and the $2,300 price. 
Patiently await your next instruction. 
Enjoy the tasty grass, but please keep the baaa-aaaaa-aaaaa-aaaaah-ing to a low volume.

Thank you.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 29, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> ok just wondering what peoples thoughts are on this...
> take a look at my sig for my current lenses. notice the widest lens i have is my 50mm. I need to rectify this.
> now what would you do in my position:
> 
> ...


option A)


----------



## myone (Mar 29, 2013)

Since everyone is saying how amazing the 24-70L II, can someone please post some samples straight from the camera? I have version I, been wanting to upgrade but has been feeling hard to spill the extra $ to upgrade. 

Thanks!


----------



## spinworkxroy (Mar 29, 2013)

I couldn't agree more with everyone else.
The 24-70II is indeed one heck of an all rounded lens. And yes, i too sold away all my unused lenses to fund this one and i might end up selling more because this replaces many other primes.
I do 90% portraiture and this lens fulfills almost everything i need to shoot portraits. Yes, for nicer bokeh and sharper close ups i still use my Sigma 85 for those shots but for everything else, this lens is pure magic at every focal range at any aperture i throw at it. i've done many shoots entirely on this one lens alone. I sold my 35 and 50 because with this, i simply don't need them. I also stopped using my 17-40 or 24-105 because they don't come close in terms of sharpness.

Here's an example of why i love the sharpness of this lens..the photo is post produced but because of the quality of the lens, the details were there to be brought out…


----------



## cosminelfloricel (Mar 29, 2013)

I do not own the 35 L, but i've rented a couple of times, but i do own the 24-70 II and love it. You can buy the 35 afterwards if you feel you need the extra f stops, who knows, maybe the 35 L II will rise ;D


----------



## Crapking (Mar 29, 2013)

_DXR1443 by PVC 2012, on Flickr
Camera	Canon EOS-1D X
Exposure	0.001 sec (1/2000)
Aperture	f/2.8
Focal Length	55 mm (24-70 II)
ISO Speed	6400

c/w -same gym, same camera, almost same FL, but with 50 1.2L



_DXR1373 by PVC 2012, on Flickr
Camera	Canon EOS-1D X
Exposure	0.001 sec (1/1250)
Aperture	f/2.0
Focal Length	50 mm
ISO Speed	2500

c/w 1dIV



NB1V0149-Edit by PVC 2012, on Flickr

Settings: 1/800 ƒ/2.8 ISO 4000 65 mm

I'd also vote for the 24-70 II - my experiences with 35L are less successful (for indoor sports anyways) - I don't have as any keepers to show. 
Despite it being 2 stops faster and my really wanting to use it more, I just don't think it autofocuses nearly as fast/consistently as the 24-70 II (and not as sharp either, and that was confirmed by FoCal).


----------



## lastcoyote (Mar 29, 2013)

I decided this morning (i'm in the UK).
A 24-70 f2.8L II should be with me wednesday 

I've been considering this since the start of the year by the way not just the start of this thread ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 29, 2013)

Recent one


----------



## emag (Mar 29, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> For sure those two are great value.
> I know some will groan when I say this but for now I'd like to keep to the 'all Canon' theme.
> I'll maybe stray from that path at some point down the line though. Most likely starting with a siggy 35 next year sometime.



Makes it simple then, 24-70II and be done. I think you already knew this, though.


----------



## lastcoyote (Mar 29, 2013)

emag said:


> lastcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > For sure those two are great value.
> ...



yep it's done, as mentioned in my last post.
should have it by wednesday


----------



## spinworkxroy (Mar 30, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> I decided this morning (i'm in the UK).
> A 24-70 f2.8L II should be with me wednesday
> 
> I've been considering this since the start of the year by the way not just the start of this thread ;D



Haha...congrats..you'll never regret this purchase no matter the price and it's not a cheap lens but it give you satisfaction no other lens can...the ONlY issue i have with it..is the new hood..it's a great feature to have a "lock" but it's also troublesome to have to find that button to press to remove the hood..


----------



## spinworkxroy (Mar 30, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> Beautiful shot.



Thanks..credit to the model..not so much me..


----------



## lastcoyote (Mar 30, 2013)

spinworkxroy said:


> lastcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > I decided this morning (i'm in the UK).
> ...



pretty sure I can live with that 'issue' 

actually thinking about that does it still fit on the lens reversed ok for storage?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> pretty sure I can live with that 'issue'
> actually thinking about that does it still fit on the lens reversed ok for storage?



Yes, it goes on reversed just fine. The 70-200 II also has this hood design - I really like it.


----------



## lastcoyote (Apr 3, 2013)

Got my 24-70 f2.8L II today  Put it in my signature already ;D
Only had chance to take some test shots indoors with and without a speedlight.
Everything seems pretty cool so far  Very crisp and rich images. I actually did a quick comparison between the 70mm end with the 70mm end of my 70-200 f4L IS lens and it seems that the 24-70 f2.8L II is a bit sharper even without IS. Impressed as I thought I've read somewhere that the 70mm end is it's weakest area.

It balances well on the 5D MK III...I guess you could say it's a little heavy, though after a while of use i felt the weight helped me keep the camera nice and still. Actually, hanging round my neck with my optech super classic pro loop strap it doesn't feel a bad weight at all really.

The focus ring is really nice and smooth. The zoom ring is fairly tight but I guess that may loosen with a bit of use. One thing I noticed is that the zoom ring feels a little bit less smooth at 24-28 then it smooths out nicely and then is a little less smooth again at 50 -70. Nothing dramatic but it is noticeable. Anyone else notice this with their copy?


----------



## alexturton (Apr 5, 2013)

The sigma 35 is a glorious lens. Super sharp and fast/accurate af


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 5, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> Got my 24-70 f2.8L II today  Put it in my signature already ;D


Congratulations ... may it serve you well.



lastcoyote said:


> One thing I noticed is that the zoom ring feels a little bit less smooth at 24-28 then it smooths out nicely and then is a little less smooth again at 50 -70. Nothing dramatic but it is noticeable. Anyone else notice this with their copy?


I did not have that issue on my 24-70 f/2.8 L II lens.


----------



## lastcoyote (Apr 5, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> lastcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I noticed is that the zoom ring feels a little bit less smooth at 24-28 then it smooths out nicely and then is a little less smooth again at 50 -70. Nothing dramatic but it is noticeable. Anyone else notice this with their copy?
> ...



actually it's already starting to feel a bit more fluid now so think it's just initial new'ness


----------



## SJ (Apr 5, 2013)

i vote for 24-70 f/2.8L II, unless you need more bokeh (35 f/1.4L) & xtra reach


----------



## Viggo (May 23, 2013)

I'm about to buy the 24-70 mk2, and wonder if people still experience copy-to-copy variation of significance? Or was this only the first sold?

Does anyone have some sharpness-results from Reikan Focal to share so we can compare different ones?

Thanks!


----------

